# ASK ANYONE: When will the next batch of 921 be released?



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

No one at echosphere seems to know so I figured I'd turn here to ask my question. Demand is extremely high for the product and we have several back orders could desperatly use some verified info as to when and how many are comming.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

My guess is as soon as the next software version is released, many more are coming.


----------



## Mark_AR (Dec 25, 2003)

Every time I consult my Magic 8-ball it sez: Ask Again Later

Must be the same method E* & E-spere CSR's use.

'It is decidedly so'


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> My guess is as soon as the next software version is released, many more are coming.


That is exactly what one of my sources said. They want to get the OTA channels bug fixed before they release them. And "ayalbaram" is correct, the demand for the 921 is extremely high.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> My guess is as soon as the next software version is released, many more are coming.


Mark, you as real beta tester should have the latest L1.44 ! It's spoooooling now.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, I know, and can't yet comment on it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then ppl will start bother you now  !


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I know... but that's OK.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

So how do we get these guys to release 921's to the hundreds (thousands, millions?) of us that will never see HDTV OTA? You know, the people that gave satellite TV it's life in the first place - the old BUD's? :lol:

Who can we call to say: "here's my money - you know, the reason you exist" :hurah: ?

I'm waiting for the 921 not so much for the HDTV (which I DO want) but as for a 2-tuner 250GB box. After all, Dish doesn't seem to have much HDTV content (aside: is that changing anytime soon?).

SimpleSimon

P.S. to Mark: I'm a cat person, too


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> P.S. to Mark: I'm a cat person, too


You and Nastasia Kinsky (sp?). :eek2:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

:lol: Richard!

I talked to Mark at Dish Depot this afternoon. He told me that after talking to Jim DeFranco about his distributor problem that he's now expecting a good sized shipment in early next week.


----------



## TheDarkFalcon (Dec 26, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> :lol: Richard!
> 
> I talked to Mark at Dish Depot this afternoon. He told me that after talking to Jim DeFranco about his distributor problem that he's now expecting a good sized shipment in early next week.


This is awesome news! I cannot afford the 921 yet... but I am saving my pennies.

hehe


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

99,900 pennies to be exact. If you saved your nickels, dimes, quarters and dollars, you might be able to get it before it becomes obsolite!


----------



## CampbellRG (Jan 2, 2004)

Well I heard from my Dealer today that No.Cal distributer got 7 units. WOW. :eek2: Of course he didn't get one. If I miss the Super Bowl thats it. I'm going to be a real baby and wait to see what Tivo has. (I know, more for the rest of the waiting list) I want a new toy now! :hurah: I want to be a new dish subscriber but it's starting to look doubtful :nono:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yes, I know, and can't yet comment on it.


So, when we will hear form you first comments about the L1.44 version ?


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Apparently as units come out, the quality control people stop them from being distributed due to the software bugs. Here's an idea: HIRE SOME DECENT PROGRAMMERS CHARLIE!!!!!! THIS SUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

